# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  تحت الانشاء ........... حياة مشاهير الاعبين المغاربة لكرة القدم

## mohamed73

«®°·.¸.•°°®» اسم الموضوع  «®°°·.¸.•°®»  حياةا الاعبين  المغاربة

----------


## mohamed73

*مصطفى  حجي*  من مواليد 16 نوفمبر 1971 في إفران في المغرب، لاعب كرة قدم  مغربي.   بدأ مسيرته الكروية مع نادي نانسي الفرنسي في عام 1991، ولعب معهم حتى  عام 1996، وفي موسم 1996/1997 انتقل إلى نادي سبورتنغ لشبونة البرتغالي، ولعب معهم  27 مباراة وسجل 3 أهداف، وفي عام 1997 انتقل إلى نادي ديبورتيفو لاكارونا الإسباني،  ولعب معهم حتى عام 1999، وشارك معهم في 31 مباراة وسجل هدفين، وفي عام 1999 انتقل  إلى نادي كوفنتري سيتي الإنجليزي، ولعب معهم حتى عام 2001، وشارك معهم في 62 مباراة  وسجل 12 هدف، وفي عام 2001 انتقل إلى نادي أستون فيلا الإنجليزي، ولعب معهم حتى عام  2004، وشارك معهم في 35 مباراة وسجل هدفين، وفي عام 2004 انتقل إلى نادي إسبانيول  الإسباني، ولعب معهم 16 مباراة وسجل هدف واحد، وفي موسم 2004/2005 انتقل إلى نادي  الإمارات الإماراتي، ومنذ عام 2005 وهو يلعب مع نادي ساربروكن  الألماني.  و قد لعب مع منتخب المغرب لكرة القدم منذ عام 1993 وحتى عام  2004.  و هو صاحب أشهر هدف في مرمى منتخب مصر في التسعينات والتي انتهت بهزيمة  الفراعنة على يد المنتخب المغربي. حاز على لقب احسن لاعب في افريقيا  1998     *مرت الكرة المغربية بفترة فراغ بعد جيلها الذهبي في  الثمانينيات فغاب بعدها النجوم وتراجع مستوى "أسود الاطلس" خصوصا بعد خيبة الامل في  نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية عام 1992 فراح المسؤولون يبحثون عن البديل او المنقذ  فكان اللاعبون المغتربون في الخارج ووقع الاختيار على لاعب الوسط وصانع الالعاب  مصطفى حجي.*   *كان المنتخب المغربي يقيم معسكرا تدريبيا في فرنسا  استعدادا لتصفيات كأس العالم 1994 عندما اكتشف المسؤولون المغاربة اللاعب مصطفى  حجي. وقتها كان يلعب مع نانسي الفرنسي فاعجب الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدربين المحليين  عبدالله بليندة وعبد الغني الناصيري بمؤهلاته الفنية خصوصا وان المنتخب كان بحاجة  الى صانع العاب في حجم حجي آنذاك.*   *ولم يخيب حجي، المولود في مدينة ايفران،  الامال وابان عن مؤهلات فنية عالية وعن أحقيته في حمل القميص الوطني وقدم اداء  رائعا خصوصا في المباراة الحاسمة ضد زامبيا والتي كانت جواز السفر الى المونديال  الاميركي.*   *لم يلعب حجي قط في الدوري المحلي المغربي وهاجر مع عائلته  الى فرنسا في الثانية من عمره، وهناك تعلم فنون اللعبة مع الفئات العمرية لفريق  نانسي حتى بات اساسيا في صفوف الفريق الاول. *   *بات اسم حجي يتردد على ألسنة المغاربة فترة طويلة وعقدت عليه امال كبيرة  في قيادة المنتخب الى انجاز عالمي ثان في المونديال الاميركي بيد ان ذلك لم يحدث  لان المغرب خرج خالي الوفاض.*   *وكان تألق حجي في صفوف المنتخب المغربي  سببا في تهافت الاندية الاوروبية الى التعاقد معه فكان سبورتينغ لشبونة اول  المستفيدين من خدماته.*   *ويتميز حجي بفنياته العالية ومراوغاته البارعة وتسديداته  القوية وهو هداف من الطراز الرفيع ويسجل اهدافا رائعة. ويعترف حجي ان افضل اهدافه  سجلها في مرمى المنتخب المصري خصوصا هدفه بطريقة اكروباتية في الجولة الثالثة  الاخيرة من الدور الاول لنهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية في بوركينا فاسو عام 1998  والهدف الذي سجله خلال لقاء المنتخبين العام الماضي في الرباط في مباراة الاياب ضمن  تصفيات مونديال 2002.*   *وتألق حجي مع منتخب بلاده في مونديال 1998 في فرنسا خصوصا  في المباراتين ضد النروج (2-2) واسكتلندا (3-صفر)، فاعرب ديبورتيفو كورونا الاسباني  عن اهتمامه بالتعاقد معه.*   *وانتقل حجي الى صفوف ديبورتيفو كورونا  فجاور مواطنيه نور الدين النيبت وصلاح الدين بصير بيد انه لم يلعب اساسيا ولازم  مقاعد الاحتياط اغلب المباريات فاضطر الى الانتقال الى كوفنتري الانكليزي بدعوة من  المدرب غوردن ستراخان.*   *ويقول حجي "وجدت صعوبة في التأقلم داخل صفوف ديبورتيفو  كورونا وبالتالي كان من الصعب علي الاستمرار معه والجلوس على مقاعد الاحتياط"،  مضيفا "اتصل بي ستراخان وابدى رغبة كوفنتري في التعاقد معي فوافقت على الفور خصوصا  واني علمت ان زميلي يوسف شيبو سيلتحق بالفريق". *   *وكان شيبو انضم الى كوفنتري قادما من بورتو البرتغالي. *   *وشكل حجي وشيبو ثنائيا خطيرا داخل صفوف كوفنتري بيد ان اصابة الاخير  حرمته من مركزه الاساسي في الفريق الذي نزل الى الدرجة الاولى. وفي مطلع الموسم  الحالي انضم حجي الى استون فيلا الانكليزي ونجح في فرض نفسه اساسيا في صفوف الفريق  وسجل معه 7 اهداف حتى الان. ويلعب حجي في استون فيلا الى جانب مواطنه حسن كشلول.  ويبقى العام 2001 نقطة سوداء بالنسبة لحجي مع انصار منتخب بلاده الذي نزلوا عليه  بوابل من الشتائم بعد تراجع ادائه داخل صفوف المنتخب وهو ما دفعه الى رفض المشاركة  في نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية الثالثة والعشرين في مالي والتي خرج مها المغرب  خالي الوفاض.*

----------


## mohamed73

*نور الدين النيبت (ولد  10 فبراير 1970) لاعب كرة قدم  مغربي دولي. له سجل حافل في  تاريخ كرة القدم المغربية والأوروبية من خلال مسيرته كقلب دفاع ناجح سواء مع المنتخب المغربي أو نادي  سبورتينغ لشبونة البرتغالي أو ديبورتيفو كورونا الإسباني. وكان النيبت أول لاعب  مغربي يفوز ببطولة الدوري الإسباني مع ناديه بعد مواطنه  العربي بن مبارك في سنوات الاربعينيات. كما فاز أيضا مع لا كورونا ببطولة الكأس  الإسباني. * *نور الدين النيبت*  *  * *   المنتخب: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *تاريخ الميلاد: 10 فبراير  1970* * { مسيرته} بدأ النيبت مسيرته الكروية في  أحد الأحياء الشعبية في مدينة الدار البيضاء وانضم إلى مدرسة الوداد البيضاوي أحد  قطبي الكرة في المغرب في سن السادسة عشرة، فكانت فاتحة الألقاب مسابقة الكأس عام  1989، تلاها لقب أعوام 1990 و1991 و1993 ومسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا عام 1992 ثم  الكأس السوبر عام 1993.وكانت تصفيات مونديال 1994 باب النيبت نحو الاحتراف  حيث انضم إلى نانت الفرنسي منتصف موسم 1993ء1994. وما شارف الموسم على الانتهاء حتى  أعار نانت النيبت إلى سبورتينغ لشبونة البرتغالي فلعب معه موسمين وخاض 54 مباراة  سجل فيها 5 أهداف وتوج بطلا لمسابقة الكأس قبل الانضمام إلى ديبورتيفو كورونا حيث  فرض نفسه من جديد ونجح وفريقه في مقارعة قطبي الكرة الأسبانية ريال مدريد ونادي  برشلونة حيث كان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من إحراز اللقب عامي 1997 و1998 قبل أن يفعلها  عام 2000 ويحرز اللقب.وشارك النيبت في دوري أبطال أوروبا وسجل أهدافا حاسمة  لفريقه خصوصا هدف الفوز في مرمى مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي 2ء1 في الجولة الثانية  من الدور ربع النهائي على استاد ريازور في كورونا.وشارك النيبت في نهائيات كأس  العالم عامي 1994 و1998، و أولمبياد برشلونة 1992 ونهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية  أعوام 1992 و1998 و2000 و2002و 2004 و2006. لعب اللاعب الشهير نهاية كأس أفريقيا  للأمم رفقة المنتخب المغربي ضد تونس التي خسرها المغاربة بهدفين لواحد و اعتزل سنة  2006. { مسيرته  الإحترافية}  كانت تصفيات مونديال 1994 باب النيبت نحو الاحتراف حيث  انضم النيبت الى نانت الفرنسي منتصف موسم 1993-1994 وخاض معه 34 مباراة  (الدوريوالكأس وكأس الرابطة) سجل فيها هدفا واحدا. واعار نانت النيبت الى سبورتينغ  لشبونةالبرتغالي ولعب معه موسمين خاض فيهما 54 مباراة وسجل فيها 5 اهداف وتوج معه  بطلالمسابقة الكأس.* *وانضم النيبت الى ديبورتيفو كورونا ونجح وفريقه في مقارعة قطبي الكرة  الاسبانيةريال مدريد وبرشلونة حيث كان قاب قوسين او ادنى من احراز اللقب عامي 1997  و1998 قبلان يفعلها عام 2000 ويحرز اللقب كما احرز كأس اسبانيا عام  2002.* *ورفض ديبورتيفو كورونا أكثر من مرة الموافقة على  انتقاله الى ابرز الاندية علىالصعيد العالمي في مقدمتها ريال مدريد الاسباني  ومانشستر يونايتد الانكليزي. * *وكانت تربط النيبت علاقة حميمة مع رئيس النادي الاسباني وقد عرض عليه  الاخيرثلاثة مواسم التوقيع على عقد مع الفريق لشغل منصب في الادارة الفنية بعد  اعتزالهاللعب نهائيا.* *وتألق النيبت في دوري ابطال اوروبا وسجل اهدافا حاسمة  لفريقه خصوصا هدف الفوز فيمرمى مانشستر يونايتد الانكليزي 2-1 في الجولة الثانية من  الدور ربع النهائي علىاستاد ريازور في كورونا، وقاده الى دور  الاربعة* *وبدا دور النيبت ايضا في صفوف ديبورتيفو كورونا عندما تركه للانتقال  الى توتنهام الانكليزي حيث عانى الفريق الاسباني الامرين وكان قاب قوسين او ادنى من  الهبوط الىالدرجة الثانية.     وخاض النيبت موسما اول جيدا مع توتنهام بيد ان المدرب  الهولندي مارتن يول فضلعليه الدولي ليدلي كينغ لصغر سنه فلازم الدولي المغربي مقاعد  الاحتياط حتى انه لميلعب اساسيا في اي مباراة هذا الموسم وكان ذلك السبب الرئيسي  لاستبعاده من تشكيلة المنتخب.*  *- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * {مع  المنتخب المغربي} شارك النيبت في نهائيات كأس  العالم عامي 1994 و1998، واولمبياد برشلونة 1992،و5 نهائيات لامم افريقيا اخرها  فيفبراير 2004 عندما قاد منتخب بلاده الىالمباراة النهائية التي خسرها 1-2 امام  تونس. والنيبت هو اول لاعب افريقي غير مصري يدخل نادي المئة في المباريات  الدولية بعد ان سبقه اربعة مصريين الى ذلك هم الشقيقان حسام وابراهيم حسن وهاني  رمزي والحارس نادر السيد.  ثبت نور الدينالنيبت نفسه  كأحد الركائز الاساسية في خط دفاع المنتخب المغربي لكرة القدم منذبداياته الاولى في  صفوفه عندما كان لاعبا في الوداد البيضاوي وحتى مع بلوغه السادسة والثلاثين بفضل  خبرته الكبيرة في الملاعب الاوروبية وتحديدا ديبورتيفو  كوروناالاسباني.  يعتبر النيبت قطب دفاع من الطراز الرفيع وبدا واضحا دوره في تشكيلة  منتخب بلادهعندما استبعده المدرب بادو الزاكي من المباريات الاخيرة لتصفيات مونديال  واممافريقيا 2006، حيث عانى الدفاع الامرين وتحديدا في المباراة الاخيرة ضد تونس  عندماتقدم المغرب مرتين وفشل في الحفاظ على افضليته واستقبلت شباكه هدفين كانا  كافيين لحرمانه من بلوغ النهائيات.  وفجر النيبت قنبلة  عندما اعلن اعتزاله اللعب دوليا مباشرة بعد تعادل المغربوكينيا في نيروبي في  التصفيات بسبب خلافات مع الزاكي، فتعالت الاصوات مطالبة بعودتهالى المنتخب لضرورة  تواجده ومساندته للمنتخب في مبارياته الحاسمة حتى ان وسائلالاعلام اكدت تدخل جهات  مسؤولة عليا لثني النيبت عن اعتزاله والزاكي عن قراراستبعاده للنيبت واستدعائه لخوض  مباراة تونس، بيد ان المدرب اصر على قراره فكانت النتيجة الخروج المخيب من التصفيات  العالمية. 
# عدد المقابلات: 115
# أول مقابلة دولية: 9 اغسطس 1990 ضد  منتخب تونس لكرة القدم
# أول هدف دولي: 31 ماي 1997 ضد منتخب إثيوبيا لكرة  القدم.  { لعنة تونس}   «اعتزال» النيبت في مثل تلك الظروف الخاصة هو الذي أعطى الخبر  كل هذا الزخم من الكلام. فالمدافع المغربي الكبير كان على وشك الاعتزال الدولي  مباشرة بعد نهاية منافسات كأس أفريقيا للأمم في تونس. فمباشرة بعد مباراة النهاية  التي منحت اللقب للمنتخب التونسي بدأ كثيرون يتداولون إمكانية مغادرة النيبت لمنتخب  المغرب بصفة نهائية، لكن هذا الخبر تحول إلى مجرد إشاعة، والأخبار حينما يتأخر  تحققها فإنها تتحول عادة إلى إشاعات. وعادت «الإشاعات» تروج من جديد بعد مباراة  سيئة أداها النيبت في سبتمبر (ايلول) أمام المنتخب التونسي نفسه في قلب العاصمة  المغربية الرباط، وانتهت بتعادل يشبه الهزيمة بهدف لهدف بعدما تجاوز الهداف التونسي  (البرازيلي الاصل) دوس سانتوس النيبت واحرز هدفا في مرمى منتخب المغرب... هو الهدف  الذي قد يكلف المغاربة غالياً. ويبدو أن كلمة «تونس» أصبحت لعنة تطارد النيبت، فإشاعات اعتزاله تأتي  مباشرة بعد المباريات التي يؤديها أمام تونس. واعتزاله الحقيقي جاء قبل أسابيع فقط  من المباراة الحاسمة التي أجراها المنتخب المغربي أمام المنتخب التونسي في إقصائيات  كأس العالم. النيبت كان نجما أيضا لأنه العربي الوحيد، الذي كان لبضعة أسابيع موضع  اهتمام حقيقي من قبل نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني العريق... وهنا لا بد من القول إنه  وإن كان صحيحاً أن زين الدين زيدان عربي الأصل... فإنه فرنسي ال***** والمولد ولا  يتكلم العربية. فعام 1999 انشغلت الصحف الإسبانية بموضوع صفقة مثيرة كادت تتحقق بين  ريال مدريد والنيبت، قبل أن يتراجع النادي الإسباني الكبير في النهاية بحجة أن  المدافع المغربي أصبح متقدما في السن... وهو في الثانية والثلاثين من العمر. لكن  النيبت سيثبت بعد ذلك أنه ما زال قادرا على الكثير من العطاء، وسيعود بعض إداريي  ريال مدريد إلى القول إن فشل صفقة النيبت فشل للفريق وليس  للاعب. صور النجم نور  الدين النيبت     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
نيبت & زيدان   
نيبت  & فان نستلروي  
نيبت &  برغامب  
نيبت & رونالدينهو  
نيبت  & فيغو   
نيبت &  رونالددو  
نيبت & روبن  *

----------


## mohamed73

بادو الزاكي          من مواليد: 1959 بسيدي قاسم حارس مرمى سابق للفريق  الوطني لعب لأندية: جمعية سلا ـ الوداد ـ مايوركا الإسباني ـ الفتح الرباطي· حرس  مرمى الفريق الوطني 118مباراة بين 1979و 1992   ـ فاز مع الوداد كلاعب: بلقب البطولة وبكأس العرش وبكأس محمد الخامس،  ولعب مع مايوركا نهائي كأس الملك·   ـ فاز مع الفريق الوطني ببرونزية ألعاب البحر الأبيض المتوسط سنة  1979 بيوغوسلافيا، وألعاب البحرالأبيض المتوسط سنة 1983بالبيضاء وببرونزية كأس  إفريقيا للأمم 1980 بنيجيريا·    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ـ حضر مع الفريق الوطني نهائيات الألعاب الأولمبية 1984  بلوس أنجليس، ونهائيات كأس العالم 1986بالمكسيك·   حضر دورات 1980 بنيجيريا ـ 1986 بمصر ـ 1988بالمغرب  و1992 بالسينغال·   لعب في كأس  إفريقيا للأمم 12 مباراة، سجل عليه خمسة أهداف· ·· رغم مشواره الذهبي كأحد أفضل الحراس الذين عبروا محطات المنتخب  الوطني·· حرم الزاكي من لقب عملاق رغم أنه وصل ثلاث مرات مع الأسود إلى مراكز  الترتيب عبر الكؤوس الإفريقية سنوات (80 ـ 86 ـ 88 )، لكن ومع ذلك لم يندم الزاكي  على ما قدمه للمنتخب وللشعب من شهادات رائدة أدخلته سجل التاريخ وقلوب  المغاربة.     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      حكاية الزاكي وقصته مع الأسود  يرويها لكم خطوة بخطوة في حوار يكتب للشهادة والتاريخ·   لنبدأ بأول خطو مع الزاكي خلال كؤوس إفريقيا التي خاضها  مع الفريق الوطني؟   ـ تعيدني  إلى أولى أيامي، طبعا فأول مشاركة لي كانت سنة 1980 بلاغوس ضمن مجموعة الجزائر  وغينيا وغانا، وأول مقابلة رسمية لي دون احتساب13 أو 14 مباراة غير رسمية لتواجد  الحارس العملاق عبداللطيف لعلو الذي كان يعتمد عليه المدرب جوست فونطين وديا  واستعدادا للمباريات الرسمية بنجيريا، سيما وأن المنتخب الوطني كان قد تغيرت  تشكيلته عامة بعد نكسة 1979 ضد الجزائر، جاء عبر التجربة الكبيرة التي قضاها  عبداللطيف لعلو مع المنتخب الوطني وامام اسماء لامعة كموح وجواد الأندلسي، طبعا  المباراة الأولى لعبناها كما لو أننا نلعب ضد نيجيريا أو البنين أو جنوب إفريقيا  حاليا، ولم يكن يراهن علينا بحكم الإنتكاسة المذكورة وبحكم الأسماء الجديدة  كالتيمومي ، بوردبالة، عبداللطيف لعلو، جمال، البوساتي، عبدالإله الإدريسي، حنون،  رونق، وعبد ربه والعديد من الأسماء، وخصوصا ضد المنتخبات المذكورة·· قلت أن  المباراة الأولى انتهت بالتعادل ضد غينيا (1ـ1) كان عبد اللطيف لعلو رسميا وأنا  كاحتياطي، إلا أن سوء التفاهم الذي حصل لمصطفى الطاهري عندما لكم اللاعب موح مانع  هذا الأخير دون إشراكه ضد الجزائر، حيث كان مؤاده هو توقيف الطاهري، إلا أن  المباراة الثانية ضد الجزائر فوجئت بـإقحامي كحارس رسمي بعد أن أثرت الأضواء  الكاشفة على بصر عبدالليف لعلو، وقتها فوجئت بقرار إقحامي كرسمي واعتبرت اللحظة  ميلادا حقيقيا لي، إن لم أقل أننا خطونا إلى الدور الموالي، ولولا المشاكل التي  حصلت لكنا في النهاية···      كيف حصل ذلك؟   ـ  بعد خسارتنا ضد الجزائر بهدف لصفر، لم يكن أمامنا سوى التهيؤ لمغادرة لاغوس بعد  مباراة غانا التي كان يرشحها الكل إلى النهاية، طبعا كانت الطائرة تنتظرنا في  الثانية عشرة ليلا على اعتبار أن المسؤولين لم يريدوا ضياع المصاريف، إلا أن  المفاجأة الكبرى التي أحدثناها ضد غانا بفوز صغير وتاريخي بهدف المرحوم عزيز  الدايدي في الجولة الأولى، شكلت أكبر حدث في الأوساط الإفريقية، لما تكتنزه غانا من  أسماء لامعة لا تقهر·· والحقيقة أننا كنا نعترف بقوة الخصم وأننا نتهيأ للمغادرة  الفعلية وفق خسارة متوقعة، لكن العكس هو الذي، فالطائرة التي كانت تنتظرنا لمغادرة  لاغوس هي من أقلت غانا المرشح للفوز باللقب، وقتها تأهلنا إلى دور النصف ضد نيجيريا  وخسرنا بالحظ كما يقال بهدف صغير جاء نتيجة تسديدة ارتطمت بالفيلالي ودخلت المرمى  contre pied، في وقت كنا الأقرب إلى الفوز للوصول إلى النهاية، إلا أن حصولنا على  المركز الثالث أثناء فوزنا بمباراة الترتيب على مصر 2ـ 0 كان أكبر إنجاز لنا  أصلا···   واعتبرت رسميتك وقتها  بداية لأحلامك؟   ـ صحيح أن  المشوار القصير الذي رسخته في الكأس المذكور في ربيع 21 سنة منحني ثقة كبيرة داخل  المنتخب، لكن ما هزمني نفسيا هو عدم حضورنا في كأسي إفريقيا 82 و84 نتيجة الإقصاء  المبكر··       الخطو الرابع كان بمصر ; هل كانت الرحلة موفقة في  أرشيفك؟   ـ بالضبط كانت بداية  أخرى لتشكيل جديد وأسماء لمع بريقها وطنيا ودوليا واحترافيا ككريمو وبودربالة (خارج  أرض الوطن) وأسماء محلية كالتيمومي والحداوي والظلمي وخليفة والبياز وغيرهم،  والبداية كانت جد موفقة ضد زامبيا (فزنا عليها ب 1ـ 0) وتعادلنا ضد الكاميرون (1  ـ1) وتعادلنا ضد الجزائر (0 ـ 0)، في وقت نازلنا فيه منتخب مصر منظم الدورة وخسرنا  ضده في نصف النهاية بهدف طاهر ابو زيد وبحظ أساء إلينا جدا، أما مباراة الترتيب فلم  ألعبها لإصابتي في القدم الخلفي، مما اضطر الحارس احمييد للعب ضد الكوت ديفوار  والتي خسرناها بحصة 3 ـ2 ، وبذلك اعتبرت هذه المرحلة بداية جديدة لصعود الكرة  المغربية إلى الأوج عقب المشاركة الرائعة لنا بمونديال 1986··         وقصتك مع كأس إفريقيا بالمغرب 88 ، ما هي ملامحها؟    ـ لنقل أنها كانت مرحلة صعبة  بعد أن توجت بألمعية مونديال 1986 واحتراف مجموعة من اللاعبين، ذلك أن الجماهير  المغربية كانت تنتظر فوزنا بالكأس المقامة على أرض المغرب، لكن ظروف المشاركة في  اللقاءات الرسمية كانت تحول دون تنظيم جيد وتجمع شامل لمعظم اللاعبين نتيجة رحيل  المحترفين إلى أنديتهم وعودتهم الى المنتخب بحكم أن قانون الجامعة الدولية كان يصعب  مطلقا تجميع اللاعبين، وحتى الأندية الأوربية أعاقت عدم بقائنا مع المنتخب، وحتى  أؤكد لكم ذلك كنت ألعب مباراة مع المغرب مثلا ضد الجزائر هنا بالمغرب وأرحل بعدها  إلى مايوركا عبرة طائرة خاصة لأعود بعدها لألعب ضد الكوت ديفوار ثم إلى مايوريكا،  والعودة للعب مباراة نصف النهاية ضد الكاميرون والتي خسرناها بهدف لصفر وبتظلم  تحكيمي كما تذكرون، أما مباراة الترتيب فلم ألعبها للمشاكل التي طرأت مع مايوركا  إبان الرحيل والعودة، ومعنى ذلك أن قانون الفيفا والأندية الأوربية الآن مخالف  تماما لما كان عليه سابقا، ولذلك لم نفز بكأس إفريقا للأسباب المذكور مثلما حصل  لبودربالة، التيمومي، الحداوي وكريمو···    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   كأس إفريقا 92 بالسنيغال، هل  كانت هي نهاية الزاكي؟   ـ شكلت  كأس إفريقا 92 نهاية جيل 86 وبداية جيل نورالدين نيبت بالسنيغال، وقتها لم أكن  محظوظا بحكم إصابتي ضد الكاميرون إثر اصطدام قوي مع أحد لاعبيه أبعدني نهائيا من  المقابلة الأخرى ضد الزايير، مما أفضى للحارس خليل عزمي قيادة الحراسة، وأعتقد أنها  أسوأ كأس إفريقية مررت بها في مشواري، وخصوصا بعد أن أقصينا في الدور الأول بهزيمة  ضد الكاميرون وتعادل ضد الزايير·· قلت إنها الأسوء لا من حيث التنظيم ولا حتى  الإستعدادات ولا حتى التجانس، كما لو أنك تشعر بالغربة مع جيل آخر ، إضافة إلى غياب  اللقاءات الودية الإعدادية لكأس إفريقيا بداكار في عهد المدرب الألماني فيرنير،  والخلاصة ضمن مشاركاتي السابقة في الكؤوس الأربعة تؤكد حثما احتواء النضج والتجربة،  لكن أفضل إنجاز قدمته في حياتي هو بداية مشواري بلاغوس ثم مونديال 1986ضد أشهر  المنتخبات العالمية كبولونيا، إنجلترا والبرتغال بأشهر نجومها لينيكير، روبسون،  هاتلي الإنجليزيين·· (فوتري، سوزا) البرتغاليين·· بونييك البولوني·· وتخيل كم كان  العهد ذهبيا بالإنجاز على رأس المجموعة ضد المنتخبات المذكورة، وبالنسبة لي كانت  تجربتنا بكأس العالم جد ايجابية على مستوى النتائج والمردودية، وإحساسي في الكؤوس  الإفريقية فأفضلها كان بلاغوس 1980 بحماسها وإلتحامها وكما كان ينتظره المغاربة  منا، أما الكؤوس الإفريقية الأخرى فلم تكن إيجابية رغم التجربة والخبرة لدى  الجميع··   هل تتذكر بعضا من  النوادر أو المصادفات التي حصلت لك إبان فترات عهدك الذهبي؟    ـ ما أتذكره حالة فريدة من  نوعها ضد غانا وزمامنا جميعا، ذلك أن حارس غانا كان يحمل قبعة يقولون أنها محمولة  بالسحر والشعودة، وأن الكرة لن تدخل مرماه، طبعا كان الجمهور النيجيري يأمل خسارة  غانا لأنها كانت الأقوى مثلما كان يأمل أننا سنفوز على البرازيل، وما حدث أن دخل  أحد المتفرجين عقب فوزنا بهدف نظيف في الجولة الأولى، وسرق قبعة الحارس الغاني،  وقتها رصده اللاعبون والطاقم التقني والإحتياطيون، وانهالوا عليه بالضرب حتى قتلوه  أمام أعيننا، وبعودتنا إلى المستودع أصبنا بالدهشة ولم نكن نتصوركيف سيكون مصيرنا  ونحن منتصرون بهدف نظيف، وكيف ستكون نهايتنا سيما وأن مناصرا قتل أمامنا، والحمد  لله قاومنا الجولة الثانية وخرجنا من دون أدى رغم القتالية في اللعب والشراسة التي  فرضها الغينيون وفزنا بإرادة الله··   عايشت الفريق الوطني كحارس دولي، ما عنصر الفوارق وأنت ناخب وطني؟    ـ كلاعب كنت أتحمل مسؤولية  حراسة المرمى، يكفي أن أقوم بمباراة كبيرة رغم الخسارة حتى أهرب من الإنتقادات، أما  الآن ورغم النتائج التي حصلت عليها، فالنقد دائم عبر الصحف، طبعا المفارقة واضحة  بين إطار العمل كلاعب دولي سابق وإطار مدرب مسؤول عن المنتخب ونتائجه ومشاعرالشعب  الذي لا يرضى بالهزيمة رغم الظروف التي نعيشها وفق المشاكل التي تحيط دون تقدم  الكرة المغربية بالأندية، لذلك فمشكلتنا تهم بالأساس عمق الإصلاح وهيكلة الأندية  وتسيير جيد وتفريخ نجوم وبطولة قوية ومنتخب قوي·· الآن نبحث عن منتخب لتغطية صورة  ما يمكن إصلاحه، وكمدرب لدي مسؤولية عن منتخب أخذت زمامه وهو في غرفة الإنعاش وفي  لحظة تجديد وتشبيب لمستقبل كبير·· وطبعا قاد المنتخب الوطني مشواره بنجاح وفرض نفسه  وأعطى أسماء جديدة، ولي ثقة كبيرة في كفاءتها رغم تجربتها لتأكيد شخصيتها في كأس  إفريقا القادمة· وسأحاول بكل الجهود تطبيق ما استفدته بكأس إفريقيا 1980ومونديال  1986، ما أتمناه أن يحصل ذلك بتونس مع منتخب مغربي تجهله المنتخبات الإفريقية عدا  نيبت طبعا دون معرفة الآخرين··   هل تعتبر نفسك قد حرمت أصلا من حيازة لقب إفريقيا مثلما حصل لمنتخب  76؟ ـ حقا حرمت أصلا من هذا اللقب  وخصوصا سنة 1986 فما فوق عندما أعاقت الأندية الأوربية سيرنا في كأس إفريقيا·· طبعا  كنا أحوج لهذا اللقب في غياب ترسانة من اللاعبين نتيجة ظروف القوانين الدولية، ظروف  الإستعداد والتنظيم واللقاءات الدولية، ومع كل ذلك أنا مرتاح وضميري مرتاح لأني  أعطيت للمنتخب كل ما في جعبتي··   ألا ترى أن ما حققته يمكن أن يبلور كناخب؟   طبعا·· ونجاح أي مدرب بحكم ممارسته وأبحاثه وديبلوماته  رهينة بحضوره وطنيا ودوليا وعالميا، ويكفي أن أكشف نفس الوجه الذي حققته كلاعب بنفس  ما هو مطروح لدي كمدرب

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  صلاح الدين بصيرصلاح الدين بصير يعد من أفضل اللاعبين الذين أنجبتهم كرة القدم المغربية، كما يتمتع بمشوار حافل الذي تألق مع أسود الأطلس بشكل كبير خلال نهائيات كأس العالم بفرنسا سنة 1998، هذا بالإضافة إلى توفره على مشوار احترافي حافل مع مجموعة من الأندية الأوروبية، كنادي ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا، الذي توج معه بالدوري الإسباني سنة 2000.  كانت بدايته عندما التحق بالرجاء فى موسم 1994 وقدم مستويات كبيرة وفى عام 1996 وأنتقل بعدها الى صفوف نادى الهلال السعودى وقدم مستوى كبير كالعادة ولعب 24 مباراة سجل فيها 14 هدف واحتل مع الهلال المركز الثالث . ومع بداية الموسم 97/1998 أنتقل صلاح إلى عالم الاحتراف الحقيقى عندما أستدعاه مدرب ديبيرتيفو لاكرونيا خوسي منويل كورال ليلتحق بالفريق و يجاور زملائه حجي و النيبتويوقع لمدة 4 اسنوات مع الفريق ولعب فى موسمه الاول 21 مباراة وسجل فيها 5 أهداف , وكانت أجمل لحظات صلاح الدين هيا فى كاس العالم 98 بفرنسا عندما قدم هو وزملائه أجمل موسيقى لكرة القدم العربية . وفى سنة 2001 أنتقل إلى صفوف نادى ليل الفرنسى ولعب معه موسم واحد وبسبب كثرة الاصابات رحل عن الفريق متجه نحو الدورى اليونانى مع فريق أريس ثيسالونيكى , ولكنه لم يستمر طويلا وعاد الرحالة إلى وطنه ليستريح من متاعب كرة القدم لعب مع عدة أندية مثل نادى الرجاى البيضاوى و نادى الهلال السعودى و نادي ديبيرتيفو لاكرونيا الإسباني و نادى ليل الفرنسى و نادي أريس ثيسالونيكي اليوناني و قد لعب مع منتخب المغربى لكرة القدم .   ولد صلاح الدين بالبيضاء و راى النور يوم الخامس من شهرشتنبر 1972 مارس الكرة بين ازقة البيضاء و بالتحديد بدرب غلف حيث عاش طفولته بداياته مع الاحتراف-الهاوي- كانت في صفوف الخضراء فقد التحق بالرجاء موسم 94 وحقق نجاح منقطع النظير كان الشبح الاسود لكل الحارس و في موسم 96 ترصدته عيون الهلال السعودي جاور صلاح الدين فريق الهلال السعودي موسما واحد لعب خلاله 24 لقاء تخللها تسجيله لاربعة عشر هدفا و احتل مع الفريق الرتبة الثالثة و مع بداية موسم 97/98 انتقل الشاب المغربي الى عالم الاحتراف الحقيقي  حين انتدبه مدرب السوبر ديبور خوسي منويل كورال ليلتحق بالفريق و يجاور زملائه حجي و النيبت و يوقع على عقد لمدة 4 سنوات بما يعادل 300 مليون بسيطة لعب بصير في موسمه الاول 21 لقاءا سجل خلالها 5 اهداف و هو معدل جيد بالنسبة للاعب جديد على الليغا.  ديبورتيفو لاكارونا ومع بداية الموسم 97/1998 انتقل بصير إلى عالم الاحتراف الحقيقي عندما استدعاه مدرب ديبورتيفو لاكارونا خوسي منويل كورال ليلتحق بالفريق و يجاور زملائه مصطفى حجي و نور الدين النيبت، ويوقع لمدة 4 سنوات مع الفريق، لعب في موسمه الأول 21 مباراة وسجل فيها 5 أهداف، و هو معدل جيد بالنسبة للاعب جديد على الليغا. ليل الفرنسي في سنة 2001 انتقل إلى الدوري الفرنسي و بالتحديد إلى ليل ليجاور اللاعب المغربي عبد الإلاه فهمي، لعب مع الفريق موسما واحدا، وبسبب كثرة الإصابات رحل عن الفريق. أريس ثيسالونيكى بعد ليل الفرنسي غير الوجهة و اتجه إلى بلاد الاغريق ليجاور فريق أريس ثيسالونيكى، و لكن لم يطب المقام هناك و رجع إلى المغرب ليكمل حياته الشخصية بعيدا عن ضوضاء الملاعب.  الاصابات...اجهضت الحلم كابوس يتابع صلاح الدين اين ما حل و ارحتل كثرة الاصابات عجلت بانتهاء نجم بزغ للتو و لاح في الافق و لكن ارادته كانت قوية من اجل متابعة المشوار و هذا ما حدث  كاس العالم...و التالق المستمر 98 سنة التالق بامتياز بالفعل فقد شكل مونديال فرنسا بوابة تالق لكرة القدم المغربية و للاعبيها و على راسهم بصير شكل مع كاماتشو ثنائي حديدي هز اركان الكرة الاوروبية باهدافهم الجميلة من منا لا يتذكر هاته الفرحة؟؟  مسيرة جديدة....و مختلفة بعد نجاح الدورتين الاولى و الثانية من قافلة القدم الذهبي التحق نجمنا بالطاقم التقني للدورة الثالثة و هو الشيء الذي اضاف رونقا و جمالا على البرنامج  الإنجازات بطل المغرب مع الرجاء  احسن لاعب مغربي سنة 1994  احسن لاعب في الكاس العربية 1996  بطل اسبانيا رفقة ديبورتيفو لاكارونا 2000  مسيرة شاقة في سطور عندما كان صلاح الدين بصير اللاعب السابق لفريق الرجاء البيضاوي والمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم يدخل أرضية الميدان، كانت الجماهير تهتف بصوت واحد «بصير هو »، فقد استحوذ هذا الفتى على الإعجاب وترك على امتداد سنوات طويلة بصماته الواضحة سواء وهو يحمل قميص فريق الرجاء، أو هو يدافع عن ألوان المنتخب الوطني الذي كان هدافه الأول بامتياز. وعندما تحول إلى السعودية ضمن فريق الهلال أو بإسبانيا ضمن لاكورونيا أو مع ليل الفرنسي أو حتى سالونيك اليوناني، ظل بصير بنفس الألق، يطفئ الظمأ، ويشعل الفرح «حياة النجوم تقوم بما يشبه السفر في ذاكرة بصير لتحكي تفاصيل لم ترو من قبل في حياة لاعب ملأ الدنيا وشغل الناس عقب فوز فريق الرجاء بلقب البطولة الوطنية سنة 1995، أبدى بصير رغبته في شراء شقة، أخبر المكتب المسير بالأمر فاتفق أعضاؤه على مساعدته عبر اكتتاب لأعضاء المكتب. اشترط بصير عليهم ألا يؤدي الفوائد المستحقة عليه للبنك، لأنه يرفض الربا بشكل قطعي، سواء أكان هو الذي سينال الفوائد أم البنك اعتقد بصير أن الشقة التي وقع اختياره عليها بحي الولفة قد أصبحت في المتناول، باشر الإجراءات، إلا أنه وجد نفسه قد تورط في شراء شقة لازال لم يدبر ثمنها، بعد أن أخلف أعضاء المكتب المسير وعودهم «كان أعضاء المكتب المسير قد اتفقوا معي على أن يدفع كل منهم مبلغا معينا لمساعدتي في شراء الشقة، إلا أنهم، باستثناء ثلاثة منهم، لم يفوا بما التزموا به معي، لأجد نفسي أمام مشكل حقيقي رغم فورة الغضب الداخلية التي انتابت بصير بعد ذلك، فإنه شارك في المباراة النهائية لكأس العرش التي جمعت الرجاء بالجيش الملكي بمدينة فاس وانتهت بفوز الأول بهدف لصفر.كانت هذه المباراة النهائية هي الأولى والأخيرة لي مع الرجاء، وفي طريق العودة أصررت على أن آتي بالكأس إلى درب غلف ليحتفل بها الجمهور، ويلتقط عشاق الرجاء بالدرب صورا تذكارية مع الكأس وبموازاة ذلك، عقد بصير العزم على عدم اللعب للفريق، عاود مفاتحة المكتب المسير في أمر الالتزامات التي أخلوا بها، وبعد أن ترسخ لديه اليقين أنهم لن يفوا بوعودهم، قرر مقاطعة التداريب والتوجه إلى مدينة مراكش في الوقت نفسه كان الفريق يواصل تدريباته استعدادا لخوض مباراة أمام نهضة سطات في إطار منافسات البطولة الوطنية ظل بصير، وهو بمراكش، ينتظر مكالمة من أعضاء المكتب المسير ليستفسروه عن سبب مقاطعته للتداريب، ويطلبوا منه العودة مقابل أن يفوا بالتزاماتهم، إلا أن الصمت ظل سيد الموقف، فلا أحد من أعضاء المكتب المسير بادر إلى ربط الاتصال به، وبقي الفتى في حيرة من أمره. استنجد فريق الرجاء باللاعب مراد أمداح الذي كان يمارس ضمن صفوف الشبان ليعوض بصير في هذه المباراة، ونجح أمداح في قيادة الرجاء لتحقيق الفوز وهو يحرز الهدف الوحيد في المباراة. فجأة، سيرن هاتف بصير وهو في مدينة مراكش، تفحص لوحة الهاتف جيدا، ليعرف هوية المتحدث، قبل أن يجد أن والدته الحاجة فاطمة هي التي على الخط  قالت له هل تابعت المباراة، فأجابها بالنفي، قبل أن تقول له: à‚&Acirc;«إن شابا صغيرا (تقصد أمداح) قد عوضك في المباراة وتمكن من إحراز هدف الفوز للرجاء، لذلك أطلب منك العودة حالا إلى مدينة الدار البيضاء لم يكن من خيار أمام بصير إلا أن يجمع حقائبه ويعود، لأنه لا يمكن أن يرفض طلب والدته، وهي التي اعتاد، رفقة إخوته، ألا يرد لها طلبا، إضافة إلى أنها لم تكن تتحدث من فراغ، فقد كانت تعي أن لا أحد سيبادر إلى السؤال عنه بعد الفوز على نهضة سطات. صدقت توقعات الوالدة، ولم يبادر أي عضو من المكتب المسير إلى الاتصال به من أجل حثه على العودة أدرك بصير أنه بات في وضعية حرجة، لذلك سيقرر أن يضغط على نفسه ويستأنف تداريبه مع الفريق، إلا أن المدرب فاخر الذي كان يقود الفريق وقتها سيخبره بأنه لن يخوض المباراة المقبلة للفريق أمام اتحاد سيدي قاسم كان بصير مدركا أن أعضاء المكتب المسير للرجاء قرروا معاقبته، لذلك سينتفض زملاؤه ويعلنون تضامنهم معه، مهددين بدورهم بعدم خوض المباراة إذا لم يشارك فيها صلاح الدين، إلا أنه سيشكرهم على تضامنهم معه، وسيلتمس منهم خوض المباراة مادام قادرا على حل مشكلته. طوى بصير الصفحة واعتبر أن شيئا لم يكن، وعاد إلى المشاركة مع الفريق في مبارياته، بعد أن حضر الحفل الذي أقامه بعد فوزه بلقب كأس العرش بعد أيام، كان فريق الرجاء يحث الخطى للمشاركة في البطولة العربية للأندية البطلة بمصر، كان مسؤولو الفريق مدركين أن الحاجة للاعب بمؤهلات بصير ملحة، خاصة وأن الدورة ستعرف مشاركة فرق من العيار الثقيل أبدى بصير استعداده للمشاركة في هذه البطولة، لكنه أخبر المكتب المسير برغبته في الاحتراف. كانت لي جلسة مشتركة مع عبد الله غلام، الذي كان يترأس الفريق وقتها، وعبد السلام حنات، الذي كان كاتبا عاما، وفتحي جمال، قلت لهم إنني على استعداد للمشاركة في هذه البطولة، لكنني أرغب في الرحيل لتأمين مستقبلي، فقال لي غلام إذا تلقيت عرضا احترافيا فمرحبا، قلت له: هذه كلمة رجال أليس كذلك؟ فقال لي: بلى كان الوعد الذي قطعه غلام على نفسه بتسريح بصير في حالة تلقيه لعرض احترافي بمثابة الحافز الكبير بالنسبة له، لذلك سيعقد العزم على التألق في منافسات الدورة العربية بمصر.  ولم تكد منافسات البطولة تنطلق حتى فجر بصير ينابيع المتعة، ولفت إليه الأنظار بأدائه الراقي وبانسلالاته الزئبقية وبقدرته الكبيرة على التهديف ولو من ثقب إبرة في منافسات الدور الأول، أحرز بصير أربعة أهداف، وبات محور حديث الجميع في البطولة، لذلك ستبدأ العروض في التقاطر عليه في الفندق الذي كان يقيم به الفريق كان أول فريق أعلن رغبته في ضمه إلى صفوفه هو الأهلي المصري الذي أبدى استعداده للتعاقد معه لمدة سنتين مقابل 150 ألف دولار، ينال منها بصير 50 ألف دولار رحب بصير بالعرض، ولم يكد ينهي الحديث مع مسؤول فريق الأهلي، حتى وجد مسؤولا من نادي الزمالك الغريم التقليدي للأهلي يعرض عليه الالتحاق بالفريق مقابل 175 ألف دولار  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

[frame="1 80"]  العربي بن مبارك "أسطورة الكرة المغربية" "الابطال يموتون وتبقى أساطيرهم" [/frame]     الاسم الكامل: عبد القادر بن العربي بن مبارك تاريخ الميلاد: 16 يونيو 1914 بمدينة الدار البيضاء تاريخ الوفاة: 16 شتنبر 1992 ألقابه: الجوهرة السوداء، الماسة السوداء... يعتبر اللاعب المغربي و العربي الوحيد الذي حقق بطولة اسبانيا مرتين ألقابه: بطل الليغا رفقة اتليتيكو مدريد مرتين متتاليتين   مهارات عالية و أخلاق فاضلة  و ايمان قوي لمسلم مواضب على أداء واجباته الدينية     لاعب كرة قدم مغربي سابق ولاعب كرة قدم فرنسي سابق أيضاً.  إنه أول لاعب حمل اسم الماسة السوداء في تاريخ كرة القدم.     العربي بن مبارك أو الجوهرة السوداء،  اسمان لمعنى واحد ألا وهو الابداع والروعة في مداعبة الكرة وتسجيل الاهداف    ميلاد نجم    ولد العربي بن مبارك 16 يونيو من العام 1914 في المغرب في الدار البيضاء في حي من الأحياء الضيقة " حي كوبا " قرب سور الجديد .. (هناك شك يتعلق بتاريخ مولده الحقيقي ، فأغلب الروايات تورد التاريخ المذكور أعلاه .. رغم أن التاريخ الرسمي المذكور في أوراقه الشخصية هو 1919 .. فالكل يتفق على أنه تم تغيير تاريخ ميلاده ليسمح له باللعب في نادي "USM" .. و هذا ما يؤكده بنمبارك نفسه )  نشأ الصغير "العربي" في كنف عائلة فقيرة كحال، والده كان يشتغل بالنجارة، و هاجر الى الدار البيضاء قادما من* مدينة طاطا* بالجنوب المغربي بدأ صباه باحتراف مهنة النجارة في احياء البيضاء كما مارس مهنة كهربائي وميكانيكي وكان يزاول الكرة رفقة أقرانه في دروب البيضاء منذ نعومة أظافره ثم انطلقوا الى الفضاء الواسع لملعب لمريزيغة "Tirane Lemriziga"، الذي تحول فيما بعد الى المسبح البلدي، ثم صار جزءا من الأرض التي بُني عليها مسجد الحسن الثاني .. هناك تعلم أبجديات كرة القدم، و سخّر الموهبة التي منحها الله تعالى له، في امتاع المتفرجين الذين كانوا يراقبون ذلك الفتى الصغير ..  مهارات كروية فطرية، التي لا تتوفر الا للصغار الفقراء الذين ينسون بؤسهم بمداعبة الكرة في أوقات فراغهم الطويلة، يبحثون عن لحظات السعادة و المتعة الكروية و اللعب الجميل .. ساعات و ساعات من اللعب بكرات مصنوعة من القش، يتقاذفها أولئك الصغار محاولين تسجيل الأهداف في مرمى هو عبارة عن حجرين تفصلهما مسافة محددة ..  سنوات بعد ذلك ، بدأت تنتشر ممارسة الكرة باحترام القوانين المنظمة للعبة، حيث ظهر مجموعة من دوريات الأحياء التي كانت تجمع بين شباب مختلف دروب و أزقة الدار البيضاء، و أقواها كان تلك المباريات التي تجمع بين الفريقين الممثلين للمدينة القديمة و درب السلطان .. مباريات كانت تنتهي غالبا بمعركة بين لاعبي الفريقين يشترك فيها الجمهور الحاضر .. و كانت تلك المواجهات المثيرة تلعب في الملعب البلدي "Tirane Municipal" ( أصبح جزءا من حديقة الجامعة العربية في وسط المدينة )، و ملعب الحيوط "Tirane Lahouiette" .. الذي كان يتواجد قرب هيئة التبغ "la Régie des Tabacs" ..  و من اللاعبين الذين ظهروا في تلك الفترة : العربي بنمبارك و الخميري و بيتشو و سي عمر و ادريس و عبد السلام و الشتوكي و كبور و عبد الرحمان بلمحجوب و سي محمد و الحفاري و فروج و سالم دندون و ولد بياض و لحسن شيشا ..    في سن 14 سنة، بدأ الصبي العربي ، الإشتغال في النجارة ، حرفة أبيه، و في نفس الفترة التحق بفريق الحي الذي كان يشتغل به نادي الوطن، "Football Club El Ouatane".. الذي استمر به لفترة سنتين ، قبل أن يلتحق بنادي الإديال "l'Idéal" سنة 1934 الذي كان يلعب في دوري الدرجة الثانية ، الذي سبقه اليه صديق طفولته "Cerdan" ..  في أول مباراة مع فريقه الجديد، واجه العربي و رفاقه، نادي "USM"، الذي كان يثير الرهبة في خصومه كونه سبق له الفوز 3 مرات ببطولة شمال افريقيا، التي كانت تضم أندية المستعمرات الفرنسية الثلاث ( تونس و الجزائر و المغرب )، و لكون العربي معتادا على اللعب حافي القدمين، فقد وجد صعوبة في التأقلم مع اجبارية اللعب بالحذاء الرياضي لذلك رفض انتعال الحذاء الذي سُلّم اليه قبل تلك المباراة، و لعب بالجوربين، رغم ذلك، تمكن من تسجيل هدفين و ساهم بشكل كبير في احتلال فريقه للمركز الثالث في الدوري المغربي ..  بعد ذلك صدر قرار يجبر اللاعبين على انتعال الأحذية ، تحت طائلة التهديد بالتوقيف، وعانى الشاب بنمبارك لفترة قبل أن يتعوّد على اللعب بالحذاء  ساهم بأهدافه في بلوغ ناديه نهاية كأس المغرب سنة 1935 ، التي انهزم فيها أمام نادي الراسينغ المغربي "RC Marocain"  العربي كان نجم المباراة، و الصحافة المغربية أغرقته بالمديح و الإشادة، مما أجبر المسؤولين على المناداة عليه للعب مع المنتخب المغربي الذي لعب مباراة ودية أمام منتخب جهة وهران الجزائري  سنة واحدة كانت كافية للشاب العربي للتألق و اتباث علو كعبه بين الكبار هذا الشاب الموهوب كان مهاجما و هدافا و موزعا للكرات، يلعب بالرجلين و يتقن الضربات الرأسية، باختصار لاعب متكامل   لذلك كان من البديهي أن يهتم بانتدابه النادي المغربي الأقوى في تلك الفترة نادي الاتحاد المغربي union sportive marocaine حيث كان يزاول المستعمرون الفرنسيون ابان فرض الحماية على المغرب نادي الـ "USM" الذي تأسس سنة 1913 ، أمّن للعربي عملا في محطة بنزينK و ألحقه بالفريق الإحتياطي ليتأقلم مع أجواء النادي، هذا الأمر حدث سنة 1935K و لم يبدأ بشكل رسمي مع الفريق الأول الذي كان يلعب باللونين الأزرق و الأحمر الا في شتنبر سنة 1936.  ورغم كونه لاعب احتياطي في فريقه، تمت المناداة عليه للعب مع المنتخب المغربي في أبريل سنة 1937 لعب المغرب أمام المنتخب الفرنسي الثاني، و انتهت المباراة بفوز الفرنسيين (4-2)، و بنمبارك اختير أفضل لاعب في المباراة، و أثار اعجاب الصحفيين الفرنسيين المرافقين للبعثة الفرنسية الذين اكتشفوا فيه موهبة كروية فذة  و مع انتشار المقالات التي تتحدث عنه في الصحف الفرنسية، بدأ اهتمام الأندية الفرنسية يتّجه اليه حيث سيطلب نادي اولمبيك مارسيليا وده لكن فريقه رفض تسريحه.  في سنته الثانية ضمن صفوف نادي "l'USM"، فاز بنمبارك مع فريقه ببطولة الدوري المغربي و تأهل النادي بالتالي للعب مباراة النهاية لكأس "Steeg" ( بطولة شمال افريقيا للأندية )  كانت المواجهة مع النادي الجزائري "Bône" ، حيث انهزم الفريق المغربي (3-1)  تألقه في تلك المناسبات، جعل الصحافة الفرنسية تهتم به أكثر و تُغدق عليه بالمديح ، فالكل كان يستمتع بمراوغاته الفريدة و طريقته الأنيقة في العدو و اختراق مدافعي الخصم، و تمريراته التي كانت أهداف محققة  و بالنظر الى اصرار مسؤولي نادي مارسيليا الفرنسي، لم يجد نادي " l’USM" بدا من بيعه بمبلغ 44.000 فرنك فرنسي، أعلى مبلغ في تاريخ انتقالات اللاعبين المغاربة الى الأندية الفرنسية آنذاك  بنمبارك تلقّى مبلغ 35.000 فرنك مقابل توقيعه، و راتب شهري 3500 فرنك   الانتقال الى فرنسا  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] التألق رفقة نادي الاتحاد الرياضي جعله يخطف أنظار المتتبعين الاوروبين حيث في موسم1938/1939 التحق بنادي اولمبيك مارسيليا عبر البحر (باخرة la Joliette marseillaise ) بتاريخ 28/06/1938 ليكون بذلك أول عربي تطأ قدماه دوريات أوروبا وعمره لا يتجاوز 21 ربيعا  وكما كان التألق عنوانه بالمغرب فقد سار على نفس الدرب صحبة نادي مارسيليا حيث منذ المباراة الاولى خطف العربي قلوب الجمهور المارسيلي المتعصب لفريقه ، ممثل الجنوب الفرنسي، تمريرة حاسمة للهداف "Kohut" و هدفين اخرين سجلهما بنفسه  لتنتهي المباراة بفوز مارسيليا على نادي "Racing de Paris" بنتيجة (5-2)   أيام قبل تلك المباراة، و في مباراة ودية أمام نادي Southend الإنجليزي، سجّل العربي بن مبارك 8 أهداف، بسرعة كبيرة، تمكّن بنمبارك من فرض تألقه في صفوف النادي الفرنسي، بمهاراته العالية و حسه التهديفي المعتمد على قوة تسديداته و اتقانه للعب بالرأس  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وقع 12 هدفا صحبة ناديه الفرنسي مكنته من احتلال الرتبة الثانية خلف نادي سيت الشيء الذي لفت انتباه مدرب المنتخب الفرنسي الذي نادى عليه لتعزيز صفوف المنتخب الفرنسي حيث أرغم بن مبارك على حمل القميص الفرنسي ضد المنتخب الايطالي في 4 دجنبر 1938 خمسة أشهر فقط على قدومه الى فرنسا  و في جو سياسي متوتر بين البلدين ، لُعبت المباراة في نابولي حيث الجماهير الإيطالية الحاضرة كانت تطلق صافرات الإستهجان على اللاعبين الفرنسيين و بنمبارك خصوصا، فالعربي لم يكن يتوفر على الجنسية الفرنسية، و الصحافة الإيطالية تحدثت بشكل ساخر قبل المباراة عن تلك النقطة، و منظر لاعب أسود وحيد في الملعب حيث كل اللاعبين و الجماهير فيه من البيض يثير المشاعر العنصرية التي طالما غذتها الإيديولوجية الفاشيستة لموسوليني، الزعيم الإيطالي و الحاكم المطلق لايطاليا في تلك الفترة  ردة فعل بنمبارك، كانت هي التغني بصوت جهوري بكلمات "La Marseillaise"، النشيد الرسمي الفرنسي ذلك الحدث ، احتل عناوين الصحف الفرنسية في اليوم التالي للمباراة مما جعل الشاب المغربي الأسمر، يصبح بطلا قوميا في فرنسا منذ مباراته الأولى مع المنتخب الفرنسي ليبدأ بذلك العربي بن مبارك مسيرته الطويلة مع المنتخب الفرنسي التي ستستمر 15 سنة و 10 أشهر، و هو رقم قياسي لايزال صامدا الى غاية اليوم، لعب خلالها 17 مباراة و سجل 3 أهداف     و لعب مبارة ثانية مع المنتخب الفرنسي أمام بولونيا 22 يناير 1939، عرفت انتصار الفرنسيين (4-0)، و ثالثة أمام هنغاريا (2-2) بتاريخ 16 مارس 1939، و انتصار على بلجيكا في بروكسيل (3-1) بتاريخ 18 ماي 1939     كل شيء كان يعد بمستقبل كبير لابن الدار البيضاء لكن و لسوء حظ عشاق المتعة الكروية، انطلقت الحرب العالمية الثانية لتوقف صعود بنمبارك لسلم المجد ة يضطر للعودة الى المغرب ويلعب لناديه الاصلي حيث فاز معه خلال تلك السنوات بـ 5 ألقاب بطولة شمال افريقيا و كأس واحدة لشمال افريقيا  دام التوقف خمس سنوات في الدوري الفرنسي قبل ان تعود له الحياة ليعود معها العربي بن مبارك للتباري ولكن هذه المرة صحبة نادي stade de paris  حيث دشّن رئيس نادي "stade de paris" سياسة انتداب النجوم لتكوين فريق من مشاهير اللعبة في أوروبا، بانتداب الجوهرة المغربية الذي سيشكل قطعة أساسية في فريق سيقوده مدرب قادم من الدار البيضاء أيضا، الأسطورة التدريبية " Helenio Herrera " ونكذا تم الحصول على خدمات العربي مقابل 1 مليون فرنك فرنسي نظير توقيعه  عاد العربي الى فرنسا و استقر بالعاصمة باريس، حيث يوجد مقر نادي "stade de paris" و هناك صار أحد ركائز النادي الباريسي، و بلغت شهرته الآفاق، كان محبوبا جدا لمهاراته التي لا تضاهى و طريقته الأنيقة في التحكم بالكرة و المراوغة و التسديد في ملعب حديقة الأمراء في العاصمة الفرنسية مملوء عن اخره بالجماهيرالمتعطشة للفرجة والمتعة حيث الكل يسعى لحضور مباريات نادي "stade de paris" و نجمه العربي بنمبارك في موسم 45/46 ساهم العربي في صعود ناديه الباريسي إلى قسم الصفوة ليحتل بعدها ناديه المرتبة الخامسة في أول موسم وقاد ناديه الباريسي إلى التألق في الدوري الفرنسي بعد ان كان ناديا مغمورا.  لعب له لمدة ثلاث مواسم رفقة النادي الفرنسي قبل أن تفشل سياسة جلب النجوم، و فشل النادي في تحقيق ألقاب مهمة اضافة الى الديون التي تراكمت على رئيس النادي ، ليتم بيع أغلب اللاعبين أصحاب الكلفة العالية، و باعتبار بنمبارك هو نجم الفريق، فقد كان هو المرشح الأكبر للخروج ..    الانتقال الى اسبانيا بعد التألق في فرنسا،ورغبة الفريق الفرنسي في بيع نجومه توالت عليه العروض من شتى الفرق الا انه فضل عرض نادي اتليتيكو مدريد الذي كان يطمح إلى المنافسة على الليغا فانتدب أحد أشهر لاعبي الوسط الهجومي في العالم  تم بيع عقده للنادي الإسباني " أتليتيكو مدريد " حيث وصلتقيمة الانتقال الى 17 مليون فرنك فرنسي، انتقال أسال الكثير من المداد في الصحف الفرنسية، حيث علقت صحيفة باريسية على الصفقة قائلة :  ( فلتبيعوا قوس النصر أو برج ايفيل ، لكن لا تبيعوا العربي بنمبارك ).  اختيار بنمبارك للأتليتيكو مدريد كوجهة جديدة له، كانت بسبب أن الفريق الإسباني قد تعاقد مع المدرب "Helenio Herrera" المدرب الفرنسي، الأرجنتيني الأصل الذي تعرف عليه في الدار البيضاء، و كان وراء جلبه الى نادي "Stade de paris"  مسؤولي أتليتيكو مدريد، و في مباراة ودية جمعت ناديهم بنادي الملعب الفرنسي "Stade Français" و بعد أن شاهدوا ابداعات العربي، كان رد فعلهم هو هذه العبارة :   (Al negro hay que ficharlo como sea)  الترجمة : ( هذا الأسود، يجب أن نتعاقد معه مهما يكن )  هيلينو هيريرا، أصرّ كذلك على مسؤولي النادي الإسباني أن يتعاقدوا مع العربي بنمباركK و العربي الذي كان يبادل هيريرا الحب و الإحترام وافق على المجيء الى اسبانيا، و هكذا انضم العربي " La Perla Negra " الى النادي المدريدي   التحقاه بنادي اتليتيكو مدريد في موسم 1948/1949 احدث ثورة كروية في النادي القشتالي وقاده للحصول على لقب الليغا لأول مرة في تاريخ النادي في موسم 1949/1950 وقد كانت أول مباراة يخوضها النجم المغربي بالوان الروخيبلانكو هي تلك التي جمعته ضد فريق اسبانيول فيما اعتبرت مباراة الفريق ضد راسينغ سانطندير الابرز في تاريخ الفريق حيث الانتصار بحصة 9 -0 في مباراة تألق فيها بن مبارك بشكل لافت ومثير جعلت منه معشوق جماهير el colchonero  بل والادهى من ذلك احرز معه اللقب مرة اخرى متتالية في السنة الموالية 1950/1951.  وفي نهاية الموسم الكروي 1953/1952 غادر العربي بن مبارك العاصمة مدريد عائدا إلى نادي اولمبيك مارسيليا بعد ان طفت على السطح بعض المشاكل مع المكتب المسير لفريق اتليتتيكو مدرير مما جعله يقررالمغادرة وسط حسرة كبيرة من جماهير النادي وذلك بعد ان اصبح أول عربي يحرز لقب الليغا واول عربي تطا قدماه ملاعب اسبانيا بل وأصبح أحد اساطير الكرة في اتلتيكو مدريد, كيف لا وهو الدي قادهم إلى أول لقب لليغا واحرز للنادي القشتالي 56 هدفا في 113 لقاء خلال 5 مواسم وشكل إلى جانب السويدي كارلسون اقوى خط هجوم في الليغا بداية الخمسينات تحت قيادة المدرب هيلينيو هيريرا حيث أصبح يطلق على خط هجوم فريق اتليتيكو مدريد اسم delnatera de cristal حيث اعتبرا لحد الان أفضل ثنائي هجومي في تاريخ النادي.  وكانت حقبة تاريخية لاتلتيكو مدريد بتواجد النجوم سيلفا و دومينغو و هيلانيا و زابالا و السويدي كارلسون اطلق عليه المتتبعون الكرويون انذاك لقب الجوهرة السوداء la perle noire واطلق الأسبان على ثنائية بن مبارك وكارلسون هجوم الكريسطال.   مسيرته مع الفريق الإسباني سنة 1949 لعب 18 مبارة وسجل 6 أهداف واحتل الفريق الرتبة الرابعة  سنة 1950 لعب 20 مبارة وسجل 11 هدف وفاز مع فريقه ببطولة الدوري  سنة 1951 لعب 22 مبارة وسجل 14 هدف وفاز ببطولة الدوري للمرة الثانية على التوالي  سنة 1952 لعب 22 مبارة وسجل 13 هدف وآحتل الفريق المركز الرابع  سنة 1953 لعب 23 مبارة وسجل 10 أهداف وآحتل الفريق المركز الثامن  سنة 1953 (الموسم الثاني في هذه السنة ) لعب 9 مباريات وسجل أربعة أهداف وآحتل الفريق المركز الحادي عشر  مجموع المباريات : 114 مبارة  مجموع الأهداف : 58 هدف     العودة الى فرنسا في موسم 1951 عاد العربي بن مبارك إلى نادي مارسيليا حيث لعب له موسما واحدا قبل ان يقرر الاعتزال بعد 17 سنة في ملاعب أوروبا محققا مجدا كرويا رائعا بل ذهب كثير من النقاد الكرويون إلى انه أفضل لاعب الكرة في النصف الاول من القرن العشرين.  مواقع الجامعة الفرنسية تقول انه رابع أفضل من حمل القميص الفرنسي بعد المبدع بلاتيني و كوبالا و زيدان في المرتبة الثالثة ثم بن مبارك رابعا. بعد الاعتزال   [frame="1 80"]بيلي يهدي قميصه الى العربي ين مبارك[/frame] لاعب طبع جيله ، و ترك أثره بارزا على أجيال من اللاعبين .. ففي حين كل لاعبي العالم حاليا .. يحلمون بمقابلة الملك بيلي .. كان بيلي يحلم بلقاء العربي بنمبارك ، و هذا ما تحقق له .. أسطورة تلتقي بأسطورة .. و جوهرة سوداء تتمتع برؤية الجوهرة السوداء الأولى .. </SPAN> بعد اعتزاله عاد بن مبارك إلى ارض الوطن ليدرب نادي الاتحاد الرباطي ثم النجم البيضاوي وكان العربي بن مبارك محافظا على صلواته في قلب فرنسا واسبانيا وكان الخمر والدخان لا يعرفان اليه سبيلا مما كان يثير استغراب الفرنسيين والاسبان  كان بيلي يتمنى ان يلتقي العربي بن مبارك من كثرة ماسمع عنه وكان بيلي يلقب بالجوهرة السوداء ايضا  وقال ذات مرة لست انا الجوهرة السوداء بل العربي بن مبارك لاعب اتليتيكو تواضعا منه لقد سبقني إلى ذلك بن مبارك  ويعد العربي بن مبارك اقضل لاعب كرة انجبته الميادين المغربية صحبة عبد المجيد الظلمي ،احمد فرس، محمد التيمومي، عزيز بودربالة، الزكي بادو والبقية  غادر العربي بن مبارك الدنيا في سنة1992 وعاش وحيدا في اخر حياته بعد وفاة زوجته الفرنسية وابنه ولم يتم اكتشاف موته الى بعد مرور ثلاث أيام.   خلاصة القول  هذه قصة حياته و مسيرته الكروية باختصار ، قد ينفع في التعريف به لدى الأجيال الجديدة من محبي كرة القدم الجميلة  نحن لم نراه يلعب ، لكننا سمعنا عنه الكثير ، فقد صار أسطورة تعيش في ذاكرة الآلاف ممن شهدوا فترات تألقه  نتحسر على أن التلفزيون كان في بداياته و لم يستطع تخليد عبقرية بنمبارك  و في نفس الوقت الحسرة كل الحسرة على النسيان و عدم الوفاء اللذين عانى منهما في سنواته الأخيرة و الطريقة المحزنة التي مات بها حيث غادر في صمت رحم الله الجوهرة السوداء العربي بنمبارك و أسكنه فسيح جناته

----------

